# Allez sprint tire clearance????



## esven89 (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm wondering what people have encountered with the tire clearance on this bike. So far i have read that 28's will fit.....honestly though, i'm just aiming for some 25's on 17mm internal rims. So how about it, what are some rim and tire combos that have worked for you guys? Photos would be awesome!


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

esven89 said:


> I'm wondering what people have encountered with the tire clearance on this bike. So far i have read that 28's will fit.....honestly though, i'm just aiming for some 25's on 17mm internal rims. So how about it, what are some rim and tire combos that have worked for you guys? Photos would be awesome!



I can't vouch for anything interesting on the front, just Conti gp4000s2 on Roval CL64 with that 21mm internal, so it is wide. that tire measures at least 25mm on that wheel.
In the rear I normally run Conti 25mm which measures out at 29mm on that wheel.
I have run Schwalbe S-One 30mm on the rear, for the Batenkill Pro-Am. I didn't measure width but it def was greater in diameter.
guessing it was either true 30mm or no more than 31mm.
It had enough clearance and ran super. The same tire simply would not work in the front, too much diameter and it rubbed brake caliper.
I also have run cotton turbos on it, 26mm rear, 24mm front, on same wheels with of course no issues as they measured out fairly close to nominal width.
Hope that helps some.


----------

